# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عندى سؤال هل يجب عند الاغتسال ازالة زيت الشعر من الشع

## أم فاطمة م

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عندى سؤال هل يجب عند الاغتسال ازالة زيت الشعر من الشعر  بالشمبو جيد ثم غسله بالماء؟

----------


## لجين الندى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

*هل الزيت حائل عند الوضوء؟ .. لابن عثيمين
*
*السؤال: رسالة وصلت من مستمع للبرنامج رمز لاسمه بـ. د ص أ يقول في رسالته سمعت من أحد الشيوخ أن الزيت حائل على البشرة عند الوضوء وأنا أحياناً عندما أعمل بالطبخ تساقط بعض قطرات الزيت على شعري وأعضاء الوضوء فهل عند الوضوء لا بد من غسل هذه الأعضاء بالصابون أو الاغتسال حتى يصل الماء إليها كما أن أضع بعض الزيت على شعري كعلاجٍ له ماذا أفعل أرجو إفادة ؟
**
الجواب:* *الشيخ: نعم قبل الإجابة على هذا السؤال أود أن أبين بأن الله عز وجل قال في كتابه المبين (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا بِرُؤُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ) والأمر بغسل هذه الأعضاء ومسح ما يسمح منها يستلزم إزالة ما يمنع وصول الماء إليها لأنه إذا وجد ما يمنع وصول الماء إليها لم يكن غسلها وبناء على ذلك نقول إن الإنسان إذا استعمل الدهن في اعضاء طهارته فإما أن يبقى الدهن جامداً له جرم فحينئذ لا بد أن يزيل ذلك قبل أن يطهر أعضاءه وإن بقي الدهن هكذا جرماً فإنه يمنع وصول الماء إلى البشرة وحينئذ لا تصح الطهارة أما إذا كان الدهن ليس له جرم وإنما أثره باقي على أعضاء الطاهرة فإنه لا يضر ولكن في هذه الحال يتأكد أن يمر الإنسان يده على العضو لأن العادة أن الدهن يتمايز معه الماء فربما لا يصيب جميع أعضاء جميع العضو الذي يطهره فالسائل إذا نقول له إن كان هذا الدهن أو الزيت الذي يكون على اعضاء طهارتك جامد له جرم يمنع وصول الماء فلا بد من إزالته قبل أن تتطهر وإن لم يكن له جرم فإنه لا حرج عليك أن تتطهر وإن لم تغسله بالصابون لكن أمِرَّ يدك على العضو عند غسله لئلا ينزلق الماء عنه نعم .

**المصدر :** 
*http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_1074.shtml*
**
*

----------


## لجين الندى

هل يلزم إزالة زيت الشعر قبل الوضوء ؟

السؤال :هل يؤثر استخدام زيت الشعر على صحة الوضوء لأني قرأت أنه يجب إزالة الزيت من الشعر ثم الوضوء أو الغسل، ولم أقتنع بهذا الكلام مع العلم بأن شعري من النوع الجاف وأنا لا أستطيع الاستغناء عن استخدام زيت الشعر لأن ذلك سيضر بشعري. وهل يؤثر وجود بعض آثار الزيت على الأذن أو على أطراف الوجه على صحة الوضوء، مع العلم أن الأمر يسبب لي مشقة أغسل وجهي وأذني بالماء والصابون عند الوضوء لكل صلاة وهذا الأمر يزعجني، كما أنني عندما أزيل الزيت من شعري قبل الغسل باستخدام الشامبو يبقى أثر للزيت على شعري. فماذا أفعل هل علي أن أغسل شعري مرتين وأخشى أن الأمر قد بدأ يتحول إلى وسواس؟ وماذا عن استخدام الكريمات التي تخص الوجه والجسم هل لها تأثير؟

الجواب : الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: فإذا كان هذا الزيت مائعا- وهذا هو الظاهر- فإنه لا يعد حائلا دون وصول الماء إلى البشرة أو الشعر والطهارة صحيحة. أما إذا كانت هذه الزيوت وتلك الكريمات المسؤول عنها ذات جرم يحول دون وصول الماء إلى الشعر أو إلى بشرة الوجه فلا بد من إزالتها قبل الوضوء والغسل، لأن وجود حائل على أعضاء الوضوء يمنع من صحته.
قال ابن قدامة في المغني: ولو خضب رأسه بما يستره أو طينه لم يجزئه المسح على الخضاب والطين، نص عليه في الخضاب لأنه لم يمسح على محل الفرض فأشبه ما لو ترك على رأسه خرقة فمسح عليها.
وانظري لبيان ما هو الحائل المانع من صحة الوضوء الفتوى رقم: 124350.
وأما الأذنان فمسحهما في الوضوء سنة عند الجماهير، وذكر النووي في المجموع عن الطبري أنه حكاه إجماعا، وعليه فلا يلزمك إزالة ما على الأذنين من زيت ونحوه عند الوضوء حتى على فرض كونه حائلا، واعلمي أن مذهب الشافعي هو جواز الاقتصار على مسح بعض الرأس، ويقوي هذا المذهب وروده صحيحا عن عائشة وابن عمر رضي الله عنهم.
وعليه فإن شق عليك إزالة ما على جميع الرأس من حائل - هذا إذا افترضنا كون الزيت حائلا - فإن أزلت بعضه ومسحت موضعه رجونا أن يكون ذلك مجزئا لك، وأما الوسوسة فإننا نحذرك منها فإنها لا تجر إلا الشر ولا تجلب إلا العناء، وانظري الفتوى رقم: 51601.
والله أعلم.

المصدر :
http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Optio  n=FatwaId&Id=131430

----------


## لجين الندى

متى تكون زيوت الشعر حائلا تمنع وصول الماء إلى الشعر ؟

السؤال : هل استخدام زيت الزيتون على الشعر يمنع وصول ماء الوضوء؟ وهل يجب إزالته قبل الوضوء؟ 
وهل إزالته بغسل الشعر بالماء يكفي أم لابد من الصابون؟ وإن كان يمنع وصول الماء فهل إذا توضأت ثم
 وضعته وأنا على وضوء يجوز المسح على الرأس من غير إزالة هذا الزيت؟.

الجواب : الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فالرأس كغيره من أعضاء الطهارة فيجب إزالة كل ما يحول دون وصول الماء إلى الشعر في الوضوء،
 قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله: ولو خضب رأسه بما يستره أو طينه لم يجزئه المسح على الخضاب والطين نص
 عليه في الخضاب، لأنه لم يمسح على محل الفرض، فأشبه ما لو ترك على رأسه خرقة فمسح عليها.
وأما هذا الزيت فإن كان له جرم جامد فإنه يعد حائلا، وإذا لم يكن كذلك فليس هو بحائل، ولا يجب في
 إزالته إن فرض كونه ذا جرم استعمال الصابون، بل كيف زال فقد حصل المقصود.
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله مبينا حكم وضع الزيت على أعضاء الطهارة: إذا كان هذا الزيت الذي
 يكون على أعضاء طهارتها جامداً له جرم يمنع وصول الماء فلا بد من إزالته قبل أن تتطهر، وإذا لم يكن له 
جرم فإنه لا حرج عليها أن تتطهر وألا تغسله بالصابون، لكن تمرر يدها على العضو عند غسله لئلا ينزلق الماء عنه.
وبه يعلم حكم زيت الزيتون المسؤول عنه، ولمزيد الفائدة حول معرفة ضابط ما يحول دون وصول الماء 
إلى البشرة، يرجى مراجعة الفتوى رقم:24287.
ثم ليعلم أن من كان على رأسه حائل يمنع من وصول الماء إلى الشعر في الوضوء لم يجز له المسح عليه، وإن
 كان وضع هذا الحائل على وضوء، لأنه ليس في معنى العمامة التي ثبتت الرخصة بالمسح عليها.
والله أعلم.

المصدر :
http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Optio  n=FatwaId&Id=125086

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
زادك الله حرصا على أداء وتعلم الدين على الوجه الذي يرضيه.

وجزاك الله خير الدنيا والآخرة أختنا لجين لنقلك الفتاوى.

----------


## أم فاطمة م

جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام والاجابة على سؤالى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك أختى لجين الندى أختك فى الله أم فاطمة م

----------

